# Kinderrad 6J (20zoll)



## dehein2 (15. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist wieder soweit und das nächste Kinderrad steht an. Unser großer (der nicht soo groß ist ) woll ein 20" Rad bekommen. Aktuell fährt er ein kubike 16 superlite - alles super  Der kleinere Bruder holt aber auf und braucht das 16", so dass der größere nun 20" bekommt 


*01. Schrittlänge?*
      44cm
*02. Größe?*
     110cm    
*03. Alter?*
     6 Jahre
*04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?*
     Ja sehr gut. Seit 3 Jahren.
*05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?*
     700 Neu, ggf. gebraucht weniger
*06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?*
     etwas 
*07. Willst Du selber schrauben?*
     eigentlich nicht
*08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
*nein
*09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?*
    -  Im Alltag die üblichen Wege zur Schule und in den nächsten Ort. Kleinere Radtouren am Wochenende.
    - Wir fahren auch gerne mal im Wald, auf einem Pumptrack, Dirt Park und im Urlaub auch sehr leichte Abfahrten(Flow-Trails) - keine Sprünge o.ä. (bis jetzt)
    --> mir ist klar, dass sich die beiden Punkte (Alltag/Mtb) etwas beißen. Ich sucher daher auch kein extremes MTB, sondern ehr  ein mtb welches noch gut auf der Straße rollt und trotzdem im Gelände klar kommt.
*
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?*
     - Flach-hügelig. Keine Berge. Straße und Wald



Ich habe schon etwas geguckt, würde aber erstmal unvoreingenommen hier in die Runde fragen 
LG
 Dennis


----------



## nicolutz (15. Juli 2022)

Da wären meine Standardvorschläge Pyro Twenty und Kubikes 20 s oder l im Zweifelsfall probefahren.

Wenn du mit dem 16er Kubikes zufrieden bist, dann wird dich das 20" wohl auch nicht enttäuschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (15. Juli 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Da wären meine Standardvorschläge Pyro Twenty und Kubikes 20 s oder l im Zweifelsfall probefahren.
> 
> Wenn du mit dem 16er Kubikes zufrieden bist, dann wird dich das 20" wohl auch nicht enttäuschen


Danke. Das kubike 20s konnte er schon einmal probesitzen. Das passte, größer sollte es aktuell nicht sein. Das große Problem: Es gibt kein blau )))

Pyro kenne ich bisher nicht - sind die von der Qualität mit den kubikes vergleichbar?


----------



## nicolutz (15. Juli 2022)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Danke. Das kubike 20s konnte er schon einmal probesitzen. Das passte, größer sollte es aktuell nicht sein. Das große Problem: Es gibt kein blau )))
> 
> Pyro kenne ich bisher nicht - sind die von der Qualität mit den kubikes vergleichbar?



Mein Großer fährt ein Pyro Twenty (allerdings die Ultralight Variante, nochmal leichter und besser ausgestattet) und ich kann absolut nichts negatives berichten. 
Meiner Meinung nach qualitativ min. auf einem Level mit Kubikes. Ich würde sogar sagen einen Tick besser, aber da bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht ganz neutral😉
Die Ultralight Variante ist übrigens aktuell nicht auf deren Website zu finden, da sie die Seite vor kurzem umgebaut haben und jetzt teilweise Direktversand anbieten.
Sind aber recht auf Zack bei Anfragen per 

Bei Kubikes evtl. das Türkis Glitter als Farbalternative?
Müsste man halt mal live anschauen


----------



## dehein2 (15. Juli 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Mein Großer fährt ein Pyro Twenty (allerdings die Ultralight Variante, nochmal leichter und besser ausgestattet) und ich kann absolut nichts negatives berichten.
> Meiner Meinung nach qualitativ min. auf einem Level mit Kubikes. Ich würde sogar sagen einen Tick besser, aber da bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht ganz neutral😉
> Die Ultralight Variante ist übrigens aktuell nicht auf deren Website zu finden, da sie die Seite vor kurzem umgebaut haben und jetzt teilweise Direktversand anbieten.
> Sind aber recht auf Zack bei Anfragen per
> ...


Danke. Das Pyro schaut auch interessant aus. Sowohl das Pyro als auch das kubike haben ja Gripschift Schalt"hebel". ich habe hier schonmal gelesen, dass diese für Kinder sehr schwierig sind. Wie ist da deine Erfahrung?


----------



## dehein2 (15. Juli 2022)

Und nochmal in dir Runde, was gibt es denn noch für (hochwertige) Alternativen

kubike 20s
Pyro twenty
Naloo HILL BILL Mk2 (?)
Cube ACID 200 o.ä. (Schrittlänge von min 49 ggf. zu groß)
Orbea MX20 (verschiedene Varianten)


----------



## nicolutz (15. Juli 2022)

Unser Pyro Twenty UL hat ne 10-Fach SLX
Grundsätzlich gehen die auch auf besondere Kundenwünsche ein, also im Zweifel einfach mal anfragen wegen ner Schaltung mit Trigger. Ist dann wahrscheinlich eine finanzielle Frage
Meiner kommt aber mit dem Trigger auch deutlich besser zurecht als vorher mit
Hängt wahrscheinlich vom Kind ab

Alternativen gebraucht evtl noch ein Vpace Max oder ein Propain


----------



## dehein2 (15. Juli 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Unser Pyro Twenty UL hat ne 10-Fach SLX
> Grundsätzlich gehen die auch auf besondere Kundenwünsche ein, also im Zweifel einfach mal anfragen wegen ner Schaltung mit Trigger. Ist dann wahrscheinlich eine finanzielle Frage
> Meiner kommt aber mit dem Trigger auch deutlich besser zurecht als vorher mit
> Hängt wahrscheinlich vom Kind ab
> ...


Ist der Trigger dann ein "normaler" oder gibt es da auch Trigger für Kinderhände?


----------



## nicolutz (15. Juli 2022)

Ist der ganz normale SLX

Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine Trigger speziell für Kinder. Ist wie alles eine Übungssache, hat bei uns ca. drei Ausfahrten gedauert, bis das System verstanden und das Cockpit passend eingestellt war.
Aber seitdem ist er glücklich damit. Schaltvorgänge laufen schneller und brauchen weniger Kraft


----------



## taroosan (16. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
pyro gibt es in small und large - aus meiner Sicht passt nur small. Das sollte aber bei 44er Schrittlänge schon gehen. KUbikes small auch.

Cube und Orbea zu groß. Naloo weiß ich nicht.

Pyro sind Qualitativ top - die alten Kania sind identisch - kannst Du auch nehmen.

Mein Großer mit 5 Jahren problemlos Gripshift. Die zwei nachfolgenden kids brauchen trigger - Warum - keine Ahnung.


----------



## bone peeler (16. Juli 2022)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Und nochmal in dir Runde, was gibt es denn noch für (hochwertige) Alternativen
> 
> kubike 20s
> Pyro twenty
> ...


Ich erweitere mal um das BMC TwoStroke AL20, das gibt es auch in einem schönen Türkis ;-) sowie das Giant STP 20.

BMC gibt es auch in Seligenstadt zu kaufen, Naloo in Kahl am Main (falls das eine Rolle spielt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (16. Juli 2022)

taroosan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> pyro gibt es in small und large - aus meiner Sicht passt nur small. Das sollte aber bei 44er Schrittlänge schon gehen. KUbikes small auch.
> 
> Cube und Orbea zu groß. Naloo weiß ich nicht.
> ...


Danke dir. Ich kann den Schalthebel ja problemlos auch nachträglich tauschen, oder? also trigger statt gripshift


----------



## dehein2 (16. Juli 2022)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich erweitere mal um das BMC TwoStroke AL20, das gibt es auch in einem schönen Türkis ;-) sowie das Giant STP 20.
> 
> BMC gibt es auch in Seligenstadt zu kaufen, Naloo in Kahl am Main (falls das eine Rolle spielt.)


Guter Hinweis. Sowohl in Seligenstadt als auch Kahl kann ich mal vorbeischauen


----------



## taroosan (16. Juli 2022)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ich kann den Schalthebel ja problemlos auch nachträglich tauschen, oder? also trigger statt gripshift


Ja, musst nur darauf achten , dass neuer Schalthebel zur Schaltung passt.


----------



## dehein2 (16. Juli 2022)

taroosan schrieb:


> Ja, musst nur darauf achten , dass neuer Schalthebel zur Schaltung passt.


Danke


----------



## Tuscan23 (17. Juli 2022)

Serious superlight 20 ist eine Budget-Alternative.
Aber natürlich unter dem hier aufgezählten Niveau.
ABER BLAU ;-), deshalb sollte es nicht vergessen werden.
Edit sagt: Und mit Trigger...


----------



## Binem (19. Juli 2022)

Das Kania gibt es in Blau








						20" Kaniabikes Twenty MTB
					

Das neue Twenty wurde nochmal in vielen Punkten verbessert. Während die bewährte Grundgeometrie beibehalten wurde, stützte sich unsere…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (19. Juli 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Das Kania gibt es in Blau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. Ich hatte es irgendwie so verstanden dass Pyro Der Nachfolger von Kania ist. Sind das zwei getrennte Marken?


----------



## Binem (19. Juli 2022)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich hatte es irgendwie so verstanden dass Pyro Der Nachfolger von Kania ist. Sind das zwei getrennte Marken?


Ich weiß es nicht genau die waren früher zusammen und haben sich vor längerer Zeit getrennt. Jürgen Fischer und Stefan Vogel haben den Vorgänger von Pyro gegründet. Der hieß Kaniabikes.








						Kaniabikes - Die Idee - Kaniabikes
					

Frühjahr 2008. Endlich ein paar anhaltende Sonnentage. Endlich am Wochenende wieder einmal eine kleine Radtour machen mit der Familie. Mit von der Partie diesmal der 6-jährige Sohn auf seinem eigenen Fahrrad, einem Cube Team 200. Sören wartet schon seit Weihnachten darauf, es endlich richtig...




					blog.kaniabikes.com
				



Herr Fischer macht inzwischen alleine Pyro , Herr Vogel weiter Kaniabikes.
 Ich habe bisher die Kania Gabel verbaut die macht einen guten Eindruck.
Edit sagt: eine Kurbel haben wir auch, und ein altes kaniabike in 20 zoll


----------



## dehein2 (19. Juli 2022)

@Binem: vielen Dank 

Ich habe noch einigem gucken und lesen jetzt mal das Pyro twenty small ins Auge gefasst.

Das kubike wäre genauso gut - gibt es aber nicht in blau. Wenn die Meinung ist, dass pyro von Qualität/Komponenten mindestens gleichwertig ist sollte das gut passen.
Cube und Orbea sind wie auch geschrieben zu groß.
Das Naloo ist einfach noch etwas teurer - das muss nicht unbedingt sein.

Einzig Frage die ich mir stelle: Es gibt ja noch das aktuelle Kania 20 - welches nicht = dem pyro 20small ist. Innenbeinlänge ist mit 47 angegeben. Ist das pyro 20small ja auch. Gibt es dort relevante unterschiede? 
- z.B. Shimano Alivio (pyro) vs. Microshift (kania)


*1-2 Fragen hätte ich noch zum pyro:*

Gripshift gegen Trigger tauschen geht also. Das würde ich dann mal schauen wie der junge Mann klar kommt 
Einige der Bikes haben ja Scheibenbremsen. Ist das bei einem 20" wirklich sinnvoll und kann man die theoretisch nachrüsten? Das hängt ja vermutlich vom Rahmen ab, oder?
Ich habe an einem kubike einen Schutz für den Umwerfer hinten gesehen. Da unser kleiner das Rad sicher auch mal auf die Seite legt: Kann man so etwas an jedes Rad bauen?

Danke euch


----------



## Binem (19. Juli 2022)

Ich kenne keinen Unterschied in der Qualität zwischen alivio und Microshift. Das ist jeweils eine sehr günstiges Schaltwerk, das hat den Vorteil daß die Federn nicht so stark sind und es sich gut schalten lässt. 
Microshift lässt sich problemlos auf Trigger umbauen. Hab ich am Kania und Specialized schon genacht.

Scheibenbremsen sind was tolles kosten aber auch entsprechend, bringen vor allem Entlastung bei längeren Abfahrten. Haben wir mit dem 20 er  nicht gemacht. 

Den Schutz kannst du an jedes Rad anbauen . Kostet unter 10€


----------



## dehein2 (19. Juli 2022)

Alles klar. Dann ist wohl ziemlich egal ob pyro oder kania


----------



## Tuscan23 (19. Juli 2022)

An allen Ecken werden vom Hersteller Gramms gespart und dann werden Scheibenbremsen montiert ;-)

Für mich frühestens ab 24 Zoll und auch nur bei wirklichen Streckenschrubbern. Und dann mein Horrorszenario von Gestern: Junge kommt in die Eisdiele, haut das Vorderrad in den Fahrradständer und macht einen auf dicke Hose. Papa durfte ihn dann abholen, weil‘s Vorderrad nicht mehr drehte, als er mit Eis in der Hand das Fahrrad aus dem Ständer zog. Hab ihm dann gezeigt was passiert ist. Der arme Kerl. Mit ohne Scheibe wär das nicht passiert.
Von daher: Gute Idee mit dem Schaltwerkskäfig, danke.


----------



## nicolutz (19. Juli 2022)

Naja, ich würde es etwas umgänglicher formulieren...

In 95% aller 20" Räder machen Scheibenbremsen wenig Sinn. Es hängt halt einfach davon ab, wie es eingesetzt wird. Aber wenn häufig lange Abfahrten oder Bikeparks auf dem Plan stehen, dann haben die Scheiben durchaus ihre Berechtigung.
Am Schulweg/ Eisdielen Rad natürlich nicht


----------



## dehein2 (20. Juli 2022)

Ich denke auch, dass die Scheibenbremse erstmal nicht gebraucht wird. Sollte sich das ändern kann man ja immernoch schauen


----------



## dehein2 (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe nun das pyro 20 small bestellt und es ist auch gerade gekommen (von einem Händler). Wer ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass der Umwerfer hinten nicht von Shimano sondern microshift. Sollten die beiden gleichwertig sein wäre es mir eigentlich egal. 
Es scheint aber auch die Variante mit langem Cage zu sein, oder? Auf allen Bildern sieht es so aus als wäre die kurze Variante verbaut. So wie es bei mir es ist der bodenabstand je nach Gabg nur noch minimal. Die Chance dass die Schaltung so sehr schnell kaputt ist es ziemlich groß…
Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## nicolutz (24. Juli 2022)

@dehein2 
Anhand der Fotos für mich schwer zu sagen, ob langer oder kurzer Käfig. Schau doch mal, ob du eine Bezeichnung auf dem Schaltwerk findest "RD-M36" und danach s oder l

Qualitativ kann ich leider auch nichts dazu sagen, hatte noch nie Microshift.

Aber wenn es dich stört, dann wende dich morgen einfach an deinen Händler. Es wurde ja schließlich nicht so ausgeliefert wie beschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (24. Juli 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> @dehein2
> Anhand der Fotos für mich schwer zu sagen, ob langer oder kurzer Käfig. Schau doch mal, ob du eine Bezeichnung auf dem Schaltwerk findest "RD-M36" und danach s oder l
> 
> Qualitativ kann ich leider auch nichts dazu sagen, hatte noch nie Microshift.
> ...


Leider kann ich einfach keine Bezeichnung finden 
Auf der Pyro Homepage steht „

Antrieb & SchaltwerkShimano Alivio, 8-Gang Kettenschaltung und PLP Kurbelsatz aus Alu, 114 mm und 32 Zähnen
Das könnte man natürlich so lesen, dass der umwerfer nicht unbedingt Shimano ist … wenn man es so auslegt. Auf den Bildern ist recht eindeutig eine Shimano Altus Short Cage.

Die Frage ist halt. Stört der lange Cage wirklich?


----------



## nicolutz (24. Juli 2022)

Das war die Konfiguration von unserem 20 Ultralight.
Wie du siehst gab es da ein 8 Gang Altus als Wahl, Microshift nur als 10 Gang

Ich weiß wie gesagt nicht über die Qualität der Microshift bescheid, aber ich würde da nachhaken


----------



## dehein2 (24. Juli 2022)

@nicolutz Danke - ich frage morgen mal nach


----------



## Kati (24. Juli 2022)

Ich schätze es wird an der Verfügbarkeit der Komponenten liegen. Entweder Microshift oder gar kein Rad.
Bei unserem 20“ (Merida) geht das Shimano RDM310 auch bis zur Felge runter. Fährt seit über 1 Jahr problemlos.


----------



## nicolutz (24. Juli 2022)

@Kati 
Naja, grundsätzlich ist das momentan natürlich ein Thema, aber das Altus Schaltwerk ist eigentlich überall verfügbar. Und selbst wenn es daran liegt, könnte man das ja einfach vorher kommunizieren, dann gibt's keine Verwirrung wie jetzt


----------



## dehein2 (25. Juli 2022)

So, ich habe sowohl mit dem shop gesprochen als auch bei pyro nachgefragt:

Antwort shop: Aktuell ist es immer eine Überraschung welche Komponenten genau verbaut sind
Antwort pyro: Eigentlich ähnlich. Aktuell bekommt man im Großhandel oft nicht die Komponenten die man kaufen möchte. (Auch wenn einzelne online Shops diese vorrätig haben)

Da sonst alles gut ausschaut ist das ok für mich. Die Shimano Altus RD-M310 bekommt man für 17€. Sollte der long-cage wirklich stören tausche ich sie halt - kein Grund jetzt Stress zu machen


----------



## nicolutz (25. Juli 2022)

Vernünftige Einstellung 👍🏻
Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn sie das einfach auf ihrer Seite so kommunizieren würden


----------



## dehein2 (28. Juli 2022)

Noch eine Frage: sollte ich noch selbst auf die Shimano Altus RD-M310 mit short cage wechseln. Brauche ich dann eine neue Kette (Alte muss ich öffnen) und ändert sich dadurch die nötige Kettenlänge?


----------



## Kati (28. Juli 2022)

Es ist ja ein Kettenschloss verbaut. Da sollte das Öffnen/Schließen kein Problem sein.
Ob es Sinn macht ein anderes Schaltwerk zu verbauen, weiß ich nicht. Das RDM310 würde ich jetzt mal laut Bilder auf 2-3cm kürzer schätzen(!).
Ich hatte beim 20“ überlegt statt RDM310 ein kurzes Rennrad Schaltwerk zu verbauen, da noch kürzer. Bisher hatte es aber nicht die Notwendigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (29. Juli 2022)

Kati schrieb:


> Es ist ja ein Kettenschloss verbaut. Da sollte das Öffnen/Schließen kein Problem sein.
> Ob es Sinn macht ein anderes Schaltwerk zu verbauen, weiß ich nicht. Das RDM310 würde ich jetzt mal laut Bilder auf 2-3cm kürzer schätzen(!).
> Ich hatte beim 20“ überlegt statt RDM310 ein kurzes Rennrad Schaltwerk zu verbauen, da noch kürzer. Bisher hatte es aber nicht die Notwendigkeit.


naja je kürzer der Käfig desto kleiner darf die Spreizung der Kassette sein, ist immer eine Gratwanderung


----------



## Kati (29. Juli 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> naja je kürzer der Käfig desto kleiner darf die Spreizung der Kassette sein, ist immer eine Gratwanderung


Ja, stimmt. 
Das Microshift ist mit (maximal) 11-36 Zähnen angegeben.
RD-M310 11-34T
RD-R3000-SS 11-32T
Wobei bei Shimano aus eigener Erfahrung immer auch paar Zähne mehr noch sauber schalten.


----------



## taroosan (29. Juli 2022)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Die Chance dass die Schaltung so sehr schnell kaputt ist es ziemlich groß…
> Wie ist das bei euch?


Aktuell fährt jetzt mein Dritter das 20er mit langem Käfig. Noch nie einen Defekt am Schaltwerk trotz Wald und Wiesen mit Unterholz. Die Dinger sind ziemlich robust. Die haben meinen Mittleren überlebt - und der schafft eigentlich alles.


----------



## dehein2 (29. Juli 2022)

taroosan schrieb:


> Aktuell fährt jetzt mein Dritter das 20er mit langem Käfig. Noch nie einen Defekt am Schaltwerk trotz Wald und Wiesen mit Unterholz. Die Dinger sind ziemlich robust. Die haben meinen Mittleren überlebt - und der schafft eigentlich alles.


Das klingt gut :-D


----------



## Randy76 (30. Juli 2022)

Gibt nichts  besseres an einem sportlich ambitionierten 20Zoll MTB😉


----------

